# 7 Days to Die



## Eiszwerg (16. Mai 2014)

Moin zusammen,

wer von euch spielt es?
Wie findet ihr es?

Ich spiele seit der ersten Alpha und bin absolut begeistert davon, wie die Mischung aus DayZ und Minecraft funktioniert.
Sicherlich gibt es hier und da noch Ruckler (weil Alpha), aber insgesamt stehe ich dem, durch Kickstarter finanzierten, Spiel sehr positiv gegenüber.

Mich würde interessieren, wie ihr das seht 

Bis dann!

PS: 7 Days to Die Website


----------



## Krokodilklemme (5. Februar 2015)

Also ich persönliche halte nichts davon. Ich habe es zwar nur bei einem Freund gesehen (welcher das mag, aber nicht gut darin ist), dennoch finde ich es ist zu sehr abgeschaut. Dann spiele ich lieber DayZ oder Minecraft vorallem, weil man in DayZ auch bald bauen kann und es einfach besser aussieht und herausfordernder ist.


----------

